# BodyBuilder Diet Example



## Curt James (Dec 28, 2012)

BodyBuilder Diet Example - YouTube


----------



## Curt James (Dec 28, 2012)

BodyBuilder Diet Example - YouTube


----------



## Curt James (Dec 28, 2012)

What's _your _eating plan like? 

Do you eat the same foods daily or do you mix it up?


----------



## PirateMonster (Dec 30, 2012)

Anything to hit my protein/fat needs and fill the rest with carbs...

If on, it's mostly carbs and protein with <50g fats...


----------



## _LG_ (Dec 31, 2012)

Carls jr.  Mostly for cutting though


----------



## Lucas22 (Mar 3, 2013)

My diet is like ... lol


----------



## Hoss06 (Mar 3, 2013)

Holy thread bump..


----------



## lilgumby (May 6, 2013)

michaelawlker said:


> Bodybuilders must have to follow their diet plan regularly with their cycle. Calories plays main role in their diet chart They should take 500 kcal in breakfast, at the 10 am protein shake including 400 kcal, at 12.30 lunch time 800 kcal then take once again protein shake at 3.00 with 400 kcal, at 5.30 take 400 kcal, at 10 o'clock 400 kcal and last take 400 kcal at the 11 pm.




You need to figure out your Bmr and tdee to figure out properly how many calories you need for the day


----------



## Shivalismith (Jul 4, 2013)

i love to mix up the things no matter what they are going to taste but i like and it has never happened to me if the food gets bad to me by any means


----------

